# Capacitor mal colocado o bien



## blasroldan (Jun 4, 2013)

hola les hago una pregunta... si pongo un capacitor de 16 vol 100uf en serie con un woofer de 70 watts... sirve para cortar los bajos?? o se quema algo?? tengo miedo de conectarlo y quemar el woofer o el ampli.. tengo un amplificador de 15 watts por dos salidas.. ayuda..


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 4, 2013)

Si puedes quemar... el capacitor. El voltaje es muy pequeño, debes utilizar un voltaje mayor; además no debe ser polarizado. Si no encuentras capacitor no polarizado puedes unir los dos extremos positivos de dos capacitores de 220uF; los extremos negativos quedarán libres a cada lado y ahora sí haces tu circuito en serie con el woofer


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2013)

Amigo cual es la necesidad para cometer tal atropello?. Es de suponerse que de un woofer se espera obtener baja fcia. Ademas utilizar un condensador polarizado es mala idea.


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 4, 2013)

Gracias blankooo1 te lo agradesco... y si pongo uno de1.5uf de 100v para que tire medios?? ese capacitor me lo trajo un woofer pero ese woofer lo puse para graves con un filtro pasa bajos que arme y funciona de 10 pero el capacitor ese de 100v lo tengo aca y quiero ponerselo a un woofer de 70 watts marca X-PRO y con respecto al señor gudino roberto duberlin le pido disculpas pero soy principiante en esto y apenas me estoy armando mis bafles yo creo que vos tampoco empesaste sabiendo algo eeh



el capacitor de 100v de 1.5uf no tiene polaridad osea no tiene ni un negativo ni un positivo se conecta igual por cualquiera de los dos lados


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 4, 2013)

Puedes usar el capacitor de 1.5 uF N.P. (no polar) en tus woofer pero estos dejaran de ser woofer jajaja, y aunque no fueron estrictamente creados para frecuencias medias, de seguro te servirán, entre menos capacitancia reduces los bajos y dejas pasar medios y altos... hay miles de maneras de calcular que ancho de banda dejamos pasar, pero la prueba final se hace a oido... entonces conectalo, y pon música, si no te gusta aprendiste y si te gusta mejor: aprendiste y te funciona al gusto. 

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> entre menos capacitancia reduces los bajos y dejas pasar medios y altos... *hay miles de maneras de calcular que ancho de banda dejamos pasar, pero la prueba final se hace a oido*...


    
Me pregunto para que habrán en el foro varios cientos de posts que indican como medir, calcular y filtrar parlantes para que den la mejor respuesta posible  ...
 No podés hacer nada a oído


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 5, 2013)

Es corecto! y mi apreciación es que al final todo se hace a oido, como por ejemplo podemos calcular la tension de una cuerda de guitarra para que nos deleite con una partícular nota, pero de que sirve si no la oiremos al final, no dije que no calculara jamás nada. En sí, quería hacer enfasis en el lado humano, en el gusto por las cosas que nos caracteriza como seres críticos, quién nunca se ha tentado a preguntarse: ¿y que tal si aumento el valor de aquello, se escuchará mejor, iluminará mejor?.



> Me pregunto para que habrán en el foro varios cientos de posts que indican como medir, calcular y filtrar parlantes para que den la mejor respuesta posible  ...
> No podés hacer nada a oído



Es una respuesta que debes buscar... por ahora comparto lo que dijo alguien un día:



> "Sería posible describir todo científicamente, pero no tendría ningún sentido; carecería de significado el que usted describiera a la sinfonía de Beethoven como una variación de la presión de la onda auditiva".  Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Es una respuesta que debes buscar... por ahora comparto lo que dijo alguien un día:
> 
> 
> > "Sería posible describir todo científicamente, pero no tendría ningún  sentido; carecería de significado el que usted describiera a la sinfonía  de Beethoven como una variación de la presión de la onda auditiva".   Albert Einstein


Ni yo debo buscar una respuesta ni la cita que has traído se aplica en este contexto 
Yo no hablo de describir científicamente "una obra musical", yo hablo de describir científicamente el comportamiento de un baffle para que la reproducción sea lo mas precisa posible y que la obra del músico no sufra alteraciones derivadas de un mal diseño... y eso *no lo podés hacer a oído*. De todas formas, como Beethoven no puede levantarse de su tumba, el nunca se va a quejar de tu forma de diseñar


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No podés hacer nada a oído


 
por que no ?? 
lo diras por vos !!!!! 
en casa todos podemos ajustar a oido, :


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

GRACIAS a todos amigos... Le puse el capacitor de 1.5 uf no polar y anda de 10 gracias se los agradesco

Mi bafle lo arme hace poco y es de tres vias tiene un subwoofer con filtro pasa bajos un driver con un capacitor de poliester y el woofer que queria poner para medios que no savia como se ponia pero con el capacitor anda rre b*ie*n



Gracias a todos...... Yo me he armado un bafle de tres vias y le puse un filtro pasivo al subwoofer lo cual la bobina la hice yo con ayuda de este espectacular foro despues tiene un driver comun que le puse un capacitor de poliester como me dijieron tambien en este foro...  y ahora me faltaba acomodar los medios y con ese capacitor de 1.5 uf no polar andubo de 10 gracias....

PD: Como subo una foto?? quiero que vean mi bafle.....

PD2:se van a reir del alfombrado rre piola que le hice jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

Aver si se ven estas imagenes 

```

```

Siii se ve... ese es mi bafle chicos....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2013)

asi me gusta: algo chico, disimulado y de colores que combinan con el empapelado de la abuela.


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

jajajaja y eso que es mi primer bafle


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2013)

igual calculo que le pondras una cortinita, o como se llame, que no quedaran esos semaforos amarillos asi a la vista.


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

sii estan a la vista  TIRA TODA LA ONDA ASII..... QUE ME ESTAS DICIEDO??? igual para mirar peliculas lo pongo de costado para que el subwoofer se escuche mejor ya que la vos se escucha rre b*ie*n lo pongas donde lo pongas


----------

